#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  What is TOT's outgoing mail server address?

## MeMock

I am sitting at oh my cod and cant send any emails and chris doesnt know what it is.

Google didnt help either.

Anyone know?

----------


## dirtydog

Sounds a bit fishy to me  :Smile:

----------


## MeMock

arf arf

----------


## peterpan

try      classic.asianet.co.th

----------


## MeMock

Tried that Peter but no luck.

----------


## Thetyim

is this what you want ?

SMTP : 203.150.218.198

----------


## MeMock

well its too late now but what i needed was the outgoing mail server address. I can download emails into my own email programme but cannot send anything which is a pain when I needed to forward on about 100 messages.

Oh well, thanks for the help anyway (except for that mungrel DD  :Smile:   )

----------


## lom

> well its too late now but what i needed was the outgoing mail server address.


That&#180;s what Thetyim gave you.. :Wink:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> is this what you want ?
> 
> SMTP : 203.150.218.198


Is that the same as *smtp.mail.yahoo.co.uk* ?

----------


## Thetyim

I have just spent hours trying to set up my email server.

TOT ADSL has a whole range of SMTP and you must use the one which is right for your ISP and right for your level of service.

203.150.218.198
203.155.33.2
202.44.144.34
203.107.137.10

And a load more on this chart
::: Domain áÅÐ IP Address : TOT ADSL :::

----------


## buadhai

I see this as the title of possible TOT domains:

"jewjew"

I wonder how the Israelis feel about that?

----------


## Thetyim

I bet not many arabs sign up for it

----------


## MeMock

this is what i was looking for.

smtp-adsl.totonline.net

----------


## cimboc

Well if you knew what it was why ask....  :Wink:

----------


## MeMock

Only took 2 years for someone to answer my question.


Myself  :Smile:

----------


## lom

> Only took 2 years for someone to answer my question.   Myself


You didn't answer your 2 year old question, ToT has changed smtp server names and
their corresponding IP addresses since you asked the question  :Smile: 

Thetyim's answer was correct at that time, he gave you the IP addresses of their
smtp servers. Most mail programs are happy with those, if not you will have to do
a "reverse DNS lookup" to find out the server names behind those addresses.

Now, how does that help you today?
Your Internet Service Provider on your AIS sim card is cs-loxinfo, right?

----------


## MeMock

Bloody smart arse  :Smile:   :Smile: 

I now have a 1 2 call sim card which I believe is also AIS and can still not send emails  :Sad:   any ideas?

----------


## cimboc

> Originally Posted by MeMock
> 
> Only took 2 years for someone to answer my question.   Myself
> 
> 
> You didn't answer your 2 year old question, ToT has changed smtp server names and
> their corresponding IP addresses since you asked the question


 :rofl:

----------


## lom

> I now have a 1 2 call sim card which I believe is also AIS and can still not send emails any ideas?


AIS is the company, 1-2-Calll is their sim card name so it is the same.

The first thing you have to verify is the name of the Internet Service Provider for
your subscription. 
AFAIK  AIS is peering with somone, they are not an ISP.
You mentioned cs-loxinfo before.

Then google for that ISP's smtp server name or go that ISP's homepage and try to find it there.

Edit:

A quick google for 1-2-call smtp server leads to  mail.gsmadvance.com  203.146.237.153, which
also belongs to cs-loxinfo.  So AIS/1-2-call does apperently peer with cs-loxinfo.

cs-loxinfo smtp server is  mail.csloxinfo.com or if you so want 203.146.237.138.

The IP addresses will work even if you should be without DNS server.

----------


## MeMock

Hi Lom,

Thanks so much for taking the time to try and help me out here.

As I am a dumdum when it comes to this sort of this I have taken a few screen shots so that you can check that I am doing the correct.

I went in an edited my outgoing mail server settings. Here is the standard screen.



And this is the advanced screen shot:

----------


## MeMock

edited

----------


## lom

All your servers seems to be offline so it won't help to try any of them.
Something must be wrong in the settings properties for those servers or in your
connection.

It also looks like your default server setting is empty (null) from the message
you get (SMTP settings are not set)

In the previous post, the settings looks fine but this is only a list of mailservers.

I think you have to choose one of them as the default server in your mail program,
ie bind one server to it. 
Probably to be done in the account part of your mail program, the place where you
define mail accounts.

----------


## MeMock

Yes, they seem to be offline quite a lot but when I muck around with the settings they come online, that is until i try and send an email, it thinks about it for 60 secs then comes back with the error message and then shows it as being offline again.

I don't understand that (null) message as I have shown you in the screen shots what I have done, I then close that done saving changes as I do it.

Back to the drawing board I guess  :Sad:

----------


## lom

I think you need help from someone who knows more about the Mac mail programs than I do   :Sad: 

Usually you can setup multiple accounts (profiles) in a mail program.
These profiles contains information about which pop server to use for getting mail, which smtp server to use for sending mail,  return address for replies, user name and password for verification and some other thingies.

Then you have to either click on a profile before composing a new mail , or choose the profile  in the mail headers  From:  field.

The "server (null) " and the explanation "your SMTP settings are not set" is an indication that there is no default smtp server set for your account/profile.
Therefore you were given an opportunity to select one from the list of defined smtp servers.

----------


## lom

Use port 110 in the smtp server settings for 1-2-call ?

http://support.loxinfo.co.th/setup.a..._mail/osx_mail

----------


## MeMock

^

Just stayed offline and therefore email wouldn't send.

These are the 3 options they gave me on the phone the other day.

mail.cscoms.com

mail.csloxinfo.com

mail.loxinfo.co.th

----------


## lom

mail.loxinfo.co.th answers on port 25 when doing a telnet to it. It is an smtp server.

mail.csloxinfo.com answers on port 25, it is an smtp server

mail.cscoms.com answers on port 110, it is a pop server
mail.cscoms.com also answers on port 25, there it is an smtp server

----------


## MeMock

"The server “mail.cscoms.com” refused to allow a connection on the default ports.

Select a different outgoing mail server from the list below or click Try Later to leave the message in your Outbox until it can be delivered."

So I tried it using just port 110 and it said the same even though I changed it to the cutom port option.

Interesting that when I had it on the default port option is said it was online (until I tried sending) but when I put it on 110 is straight away said it was offline

----------


## lom

mail.loxinfo.co.th and mail.csloxinfo.com is two names for the same server (same IP address) so no need to try both of them..

I have been looking at the AIS/1-2-Call web site and they have a service called
GSM Advance which I think is what you have, can you verify that? 

If so , the smtp server should be set to  mail.gsmadvance.com

When I Telnet that one on port 25 it replies with:

220 ora-ais.cs.loxinfo.com ESMTP PostFix 

which indicates that it is the smtp server for AIS (and is running the PostFix server application).

----------


## MeMock

Do I have GSM advance? Mmmm stuff knows sorry.

However I will give it a whirl just in case.

mail.gsmadvance.com on port 25 right?

----------


## MeMock

^

"The attempt to read data from the server “mail.gsmadvance.com” failed."

It has got to be either me or my puter, stuffed If I know. AIS office next time I am in the big smoke?

----------


## lom

I've written an email to the person in charge at csloxinfo  (smtpadmin[at]csloxinfo.com)
and explained your problem and asked him for the csettings.

Let's see if I get an answer..

----------


## MeMock

Lom, you are amazing. Thanks and I look forward to hearing back from you.

----------


## lom

No answer yet, had to resend it to support since the smtpadmin and sysadmin email accounts bounced my mail.

Why don't you get yourself a Google Mail account (gmail)?

Update, 29th of August 2006: the Google Gmail service offers a SMTP server (outgoing mail server) for Gmail accounts. To use the Google Gmail SMTP server, use the following information: Google Gmail Outgoing Mail Server (SMTP): smtp.gmail.comThe Gmail SMTP server requires authentication (use the same settings as for the incoming mail server)The Google Gmail SMTP Server requires an encrypted connection (SSL) on port 465.

----------


## MeMock

Good idea Lom but my email is my business and therefore also my filing system. I have over 10,000 emails saved throughout my mail programme and couldn't deal with having to change that system.

----------


## lom

^ Sign up for gmail now. 
Don't use it for incoming mail, only use their smtp server for outgoing mail  :Smile: 
Your incoming mail will still go to your .au  mailbox.


Edit: I have just done that setup for my own email. 
Works like a charm, everything I send via gmail smtp looks like it was sent from my normal email account.
The reply-address that the receiver sees is my Swedish email address  :Smile: 

Isn't that what you are looking for?  

smtp.gmail.com is available for you where ever you travel in the world, from
any ISP you happen to connect through.

----------


## MeMock

Mmmm good idea, so I sign up because I need a user name and password correct? Default port or not?

Off to fine g mail now....

----------


## MeMock

Okay, signed up and I have some good news and bad news.

bad news: I still havent sent an email.

good news: I haven't not sent an email  :Smile: 

It shows it is online and it has been trying to send for 5 minutes now. In my activity window it says "Connecting to server smtp.gmail.com"

----------


## MeMock

Okay, it finally failed saying this "Connections to the server “smtp.gmail.com” on the default ports timed out."

Should I try a different port? If so, which one?

----------


## lom

Log in to your gmail account and go to settings.
There are links from there telling which ports you have to use among other things.
Also a link to a detailed setup for different mail programs, AppleMail 3.0 is among them.

While in gmail settings, also  change the order of primary email address so the one you
gave (the .au one) when creating the account becomes primary and the gmail address
becomes secondary.

----------


## MeMock

Gmail: How to use Gmail as your SMTP server

----------


## lom

My smtp settings in Eudora (windows mail program) are:

Authentication allowed
Use STARTTLS  (secure sockets)
Use submission port (587)

and then of course usual stuff like

gmail user name
gmail password

Real Name
email address (this will become the reply-to address when creating mail)

----------


## MeMock

Internet is sooooo slow, still working on it....

----------


## MeMock

Lom what part of Thailand do you live?

----------


## lom

^ Koh Samui

How is it progressing?

----------


## MeMock

Koh Samui? Damn, I was hoping I could pop in with a bottle of your favourite as it is finally working thanks to you!

You really persevered with me and I am extremely grateful for that. I hope one day I can return the favour.

It takes a little while to send but that doesn't worry me at all. I just kept on trying different combinations until one finally worked!

Thanks again.

----------


## lom

Good!

You may have noticed that all email sent via gmail smtp also gets stored in your
gmail InBox, you'll see them if you log into gmail.

If you don't want them stored , delete them when logged in there.
Or, enable POP in your gmail settings and download them to your computer for
deletion. 
For that you need to tick the box in gmail for "delete emails after download"

But you may also find it to be a feature having a backup of your outgoings.


Btw, thank you too. Without this discussion I would never had thought of using
gmails smtp server myself.  :Smile:

----------


## MeMock

> Good!
> 
> You may have noticed that all email sent via gmail smtp also gets stored in your
> gmail InBox, you'll see them if you log into gmail.


Just went and had a look and sure enough, there they are.




> If you don't want them stored , delete them when logged in there.
> Or, enable POP in your gmail settings and download them to your computer for
> deletion. 
> For that you need to tick the box in gmail for "delete emails after download"


Cheers




> Btw, thank you too. Without this discussion I would never had thought of using
> gmails smtp server myself.


Jack Daniels via fed ex will be fine  :Smile:

----------


## MeMock

Lom?

LOM?

I need your help again  :Sad: 

All my emails that I am sending are now going out under my new gmail address and not my usual one that I use.

----------


## lom

> All my emails that I am sending are now going out under my new gmail address and not my usual one that I use.


1. In your Mac settings for the gmail account, make sure that your email setting is
the one you want to have as reply address (the .au  email.)
There should be separate fields for the email address and the gmail user name, don't
change the user name.

2. In your gmail settings (on the web) you will see 2 email addresses.
The one you used when signing up to gmail (they sent you a verification email to that address), and your gmail email address.
To the right of them is a field so you can set one of them as "default".
You probably have the gmail address as the default, so gmail smtp server will insert that one as return address. Change the default to the .au email address.

----------


## Norton

Unless he is signing on not showing he is connected, the absence of the green light means his connection has failed.  Again!!!!

----------


## lom

He's prolly speaking in his mobile  :Smile:

----------


## Claus31000

For TOT Ipstar The outgoing smtp: 118.175.8.10

Claus

----------


## MeMock

I tried three times last night to post a response and gave up in disgust. Once again I am back in town again  :Sad:  (edit - this took 5 mins as well as the power went off!!)

Anyway.....

Lom, I checked my mail setting on my mail programme and all seems fine - only  the .au address is used, no mention of gmail apart from the outgoing mail server.

So I went to gmail/settings/accounts.

Send mail as: MeMock <**********[at]gmail.com>

Reply-to address: memock[at]*******.com.au

The reply to address wasn't there when I first had a look, thats what it now looks after editing it.

So I send a test email from my mail programme to myself (the .au address) and it shows that it has come from the gmail address. When I hit reply the gmail address remains.

----------


## lom

^ There are a few settings there and one is probably wrong.

What about these, to the right of  the listed email addresses:  	make default and default. Have you set the .au email address as the default?

When receiving a message:

o  Reply from the same address the message was sent to
*x*  Always reply from default address (currently *******[at]*****.com.au)

----------


## MeMock

Hi Lom, I have looked everywhere and cannot find this 'list of email addresses' apart from the ones in settings/accounts and therefore cannot see anywhere it says to make one as a default. Can you please give this dum dum a more precise location.

----------


## lom

Send mail as:

There should be 2 email addresses there, the gmail one, and the one you used when creating the account. 
You can add more email addresses if you want.

To the right you see  "Make default" for those who currently are not the default email addy
You see "Default" for the one which is the current default email addy.
You can switch by clicking "Make default"

The one which you have selected as default will also show up under "When receiving a message..."

----------


## MeMock

this is what mine looks like...

----------


## lom

hmm, maybe you should "Add another email address", and put your .au address there.
And then make it the default.

My .net email address was the one I used when signing up for gmail and I got it
automatically as a second email address without need for "add another".

With you only having one email address listed (the reply-to doesn't count here),
you wont get any choice to change default.

----------


## MeMock

Looks like I am going to have to make a trip to Koh Samui as the freight on these bottles of whisky are quickly adding up!

Thanks again Lom.

----------


## lom

Puuh, just promise you don't touch anything now  :Smile:

----------

